# Is Gingerbread rootable on the new Samsung Transform Ultra?



## aipragma1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wassup Rootz-ers (not roosters, ROOTZ-ers!),

I have the following phone specs,

*Samsung Transform Ultra:
Model number: SPH-M930BST

Android Version: 2.3.4

Kernel version: 2.6.35.7

Build number: GINGERBREAD.EG29 *

and have tried using Gingerbreak to create a rootable phone, but with no success. I think I did read in passing something about the latest build of Gingerbread hasn't been rooted yet.

I know some of you may suggest backing up my current Gingerbread, and then using Froyo to create a rootable phone, but I seriously do not want to go down that path to accomplish rooting my phone:

If any of you have the latest news on this matter, I would sincerely appreciate you passing it along to this forum and me.

Thanks,
Edward P.


----------



## aipragma1 (Oct 18, 2011)

This posting has been seen by nearly 300 ppl, and nobody has any suggestions?
Wassup with that?
Is this to imply NO ONE has any suggestions or knowledge on how to root this phone?
That would be hard to believe unless this forum is mostly full of newbies...
Well this is not a complaint, just a puzzling observation...

Peace up, Rootz-ers...


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

http://forums.acs-developers.com/showthread.php/3166-ACS-One-Click-Root-for-Transform-Ultra?p=13028

As you see, it's an ACS project and issues and concerns can be addressed there.

You asked that question with the device still having the cardboard box smell to it. Another issue is that it's not carried by the 4 main carriers (that may have changed) so sad to say, it won't get as much experience or "lime-light" thrown at it. It's a $230 device so it's mid-range which means the "hard core" Android fanatics will jump on a high end device or Google experienc device before turning eyes that way. Doesn't mean it's not a good device, just won't get the attention it may deserve. Sorry that out of 300 people who viewed it not one said to Google it (exactly what I did... Hmm) but as I said, don't think anyone really knew much about it but 300 people at least spent the time to see what was up and if they could help you...

It's ok to want the best your device can do, but sometimes (actually most of the time) patience is the name of the game. I wish you good memories and satisfaction out of your device and hopefully as time goes on, we can all be more of a help for you. Please let us know if there's anything else we can help you with because this is definitely the forum to if not find the answer, at least be pointed in the right direction


----------



## Tattooedgod (Sep 29, 2012)

If anyone is still wondering about this got to http://androidforums.com/showthread.php?t=554589 I also have a tread about the options available for roms for the Samsung Transform Ultra at http://androidforums.com/showthread.php?t=620335

If this helped in any way please hit thanks

Samsung Transform Ultra running Megatron 6.0.3


----------

